# 500 pt armies



## ashikenshin (Mar 25, 2010)

Ok, I got too excited with my paycheck and my brother too. He bought some stuff but when he heard about GK he gave it to me. So now I'm left with a lot of armies and some lists I did while procrastinating at work. They are lists made of models I have and want to play, and some I want to buy. I bought the AoBR set so I have space marines and orks, I wanted a necron army so I bought a lot of those, and my brother gave me his chaos sm army so I have that too. Also some tau from my cousing that he doesn't know what to do with. AH and I also bought a lot of IG. I'm not planning on IG yet since I have a lot of painting to do, but here are the lists. I want to hear some advice on them, I don't want cookie cutter since I don't want to win always but to win some and lose some ( I know it depends on my skill so I will probably lose all hahahhaah)

*space marines (some aobr)*
*HQ*
space marine captain power sword 115
*troops*
tactical squad 170
scout 75 + telion 50 
*heavy support*
predator destructor + heavy bolters 85

*Necron*
*HQ*
Necron destroyer lord 130 + war scythe
*troops*
warriors x 10 180
warriors x 10 180

*Chaos*
*HQ*
chaos Lord + daemonic steed (juggernaut of Khorne)=120
*Troops*
chaos space marines x 5 125
Khorne berzerkers x 7 147 + chaos rhino 35
*Heavy Support*
Chaos Predator 70pt

*Orks*
*HQ*
warboss + power klaw = 85
*troops*
boyz 20 + 2 big shootas 130
gretching 10 + runtherd 40
*fast attack *
deffkopta x3 twin linked rocket launcha 135
*heavy support*
2 killa kans 70

for tau I have two skyray lists:
List one:
*HQ*
Shas'el + missile pod + flamer + multi-tracker = 71
*troops*
fire warriors (6) 60
pulse rifle
kroot (10) 70
*fast attack*
pathfinders (6) + devilfish 152
*heavy support*
sky ray + burst cannons + targeting array 140

list two skyray:
*HQ*
Shas'el + missile pod+ flamer + multi-tracker = 71
*troops*
fire warriors (6) 60
pulse rifle
fire warriors (6) 60
pulse rifle
*elite*
_stealth team_
shas'ui x2 + 2 markerlight drones 120
shas'vre x1 + markerlight 50
*heavy support*
sky ray + burst cannons + targeting array 140

I want to learn how to use all the armies above. 500 points I think will give me a feel on what the armies can do. What do you guys think?


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

If you've got the AoBR set and the rule book, I'd say grab a friend and get stuck in. Get a few games under your belt. I think any Space Marines chapter are your most versatile army as they're annoyingly good at everything. The predator is a great model. If against Orks then the storm bolter is a must just to try and whittle down the numbers. When the Orks get nearer you can just use rapid fire with your Marines and then get the assault and finish them off.

Small battles are great to start as you can get lots of small games done quickly. Then when you become more confident then just add to your army a unit or two at a time to build it up.

I simply started my Daemon army as I liked the look of the Daemon Prince. So maybe pick your favourite model and go from there.


----------



## ashikenshin (Mar 25, 2010)

Hehe I already have most of the models on those lists. I also bought the AoBR set too  I guess I couldn't pick just one army. Before my brother and I started we found out if there were people playing around our area, we found two. We had our first 500 point tournament last week. I lost every battle  so that's why I'm making lists on all the models I have, I want to try them out to see which suits my playstyle, or which one will be easier to learn to play. Or maybe the dice gods hate me


----------

